# Tractor For My BB9060



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am currently working on a trade for a 2009 BB9060 Cropcutter. I plan on useing my 2009 Magnum 245 to pull this beast but in the instance that we are still planting row crops this tractor will be tyed up. I have an internation 5088 putting out 185 PTO HP just had it on the Dyno. small tractor weight wise but plenty of power on the PTO Anyone with expirence withe these balers got an idea if i can pull it off or do i need to be looking at a rental?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What's the weight of the 5088? Weight is as important as horsepower with a BB. Might add some ballast to the 5088 if required but I would think at 185hp it should be heavy enough to keep the baler under control.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

According to NH specs, the BB9060 recommended minimum PTO horsepower 110 range. I looked at one a couple of years ago and decided that , because it weighs in at about 16,000 lbs, I wouldn't go with anything less than 170 HP on my ground. This was mostly due to wanting a heavier frame weight on hills.

Going up usually isn't a problem as long as you don't bog down. Going down can be a little exciting when the tractor starts sliding.

I decided to stay with round bales, but I sure am wanting to try the BB9040/9050 that they sell in Europe.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Put your duals on and you will be fine. 5088 is not much different than my 7220 that i pull mine with.


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

I pull my bb940a crop cutter with a new holland tm190 it's rated at 160 pto does just fine. I've never ran out of power however when you run the crop cutter it likes a little more fuel but handles just fine. You might like the duals on the 5088 my tm190 is fwa and I usually bale with it in auto so when I slow down or speed up I have less wheel slip. I run anywhere from 3 mph up to 15 mph baling usually ave between 7 and 11


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

cmsc said:


> I pull my bb940a crop cutter with a new holland tm190 it's rated at 160 pto does just fine. I've never ran out of power however when you run the crop cutter it likes a little more fuel but handles just fine. You might like the duals on the 5088 my tm190 is fwa and I usually bale with it in auto so when I slow down or speed up I have less wheel slip. I run anywhere from 3 mph up to 15 mph baling usually ave between 7 and 11


thanks I appreciate this. Unfortuanatly I do not have this set up to attach duals. Do you think by getting a baler with tadem axles will improve this tractors ability to handle the baler


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you'll be ok without duals. Only time I got nervous was on a hot day i had a brake lock up and tractor tire skidded on hot oil road and it slid tractor sideways. Some car didn't see me and pulled out in front of me running 25.6 mph and I stood on brakes. That's the only time I've ever had a problem. I think the trandem will ride smoother on road my single axle bounces a lot not so much at 25 but at 19 to 21 it bounces a lot. I had a sensor go out one day and all even gears wouldnt work but odd did making road speed at 20 it bounced bad then but in field it rides pretty good. I am leaning towards trying a tandem axle on next baler it a expensive option though. I will say these balers are a anchor in mud. I thought I didn't need a fwa but Ive been glad I had it about 10 times in last 6 years. I baled straw one summer and I would of been stuck with a 2 wheel drive a few times.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

cmsc said:


> I think you'll be ok without duals. Only time I got nervous was on a hot day i had a brake lock up and tractor tire skidded on hot oil road and it slid tractor sideways. Some car didn't see me and pulled out in front of me running 25.6 mph and I stood on brakes. That's the only time I've ever had a problem. I think the trandem will ride smoother on road my single axle bounces a lot not so much at 25 but at 19 to 21 it bounces a lot. I had a sensor go out one day and all even gears wouldnt work but odd did making road speed at 20 it bounced bad then but in field it rides pretty good. I am leaning towards trying a tandem axle on next baler it a expensive option though. I will say these balers are a anchor in mud. I thought I didn't need a fwa but Ive been glad I had it about 10 times in last 6 years. I baled straw one summer and I would of been stuck with a 2 wheel drive a few times.


 I can already see it being a good mudd anchor I hope we can get our row crops in quick and get the big dog on there. I think we r sold on getting tandem axle just for the ride. Thanks for the input


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have tandems on mine and they are great and rides good. You need duals to hold the tractor to ground in the field. I ran mine the first day without duals and baled a lot of dirt because everytime the plunger hits the tractor would "lug" in the dirt. Put the duals on and no more digging up dirt when the plunger hits.


----------

